# Fichier de configuration proxy .pac : utilisation, decryptage...



## CMShadow (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans mon école, nous utilisons internet dans les résidences, et le réseau est derrière un proxy géré par un fichier .pac. Pour Firefox ou Safari par exemple, j'ai juste à indiquer le chemin du fichier, de même pour le systême de configuration à internet.
Cependant, aucun logiciel tiers ne fonctionne, car il faut que je configure le proxy manuellement.
Quel paramètres dois-je mettre ? Mon fichier .pac est le suivant : http://pac-rj.age.essec.fr/essec.pac
Merci à vous tous, j'aimerais tellement pouvoir réutiliser Adium, iChat et autres


----------

